# Sugar free syrups



## Kaylz (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey just wondering if anyone does the whole sugar free syrups in their coffee or on pancakes etc and can tell me if they are any good as I don't want to spend a fortune on a bottle and find it is awful lol any help much appreciated  x


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 9, 2017)

I've tried a caramel sugar free syrup in ordinary coffee but I didn't like it. Suppose I wanted it to taste like the caramel lattes I used to be addicted to.


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't like the list of things they are made of.  I don't put anything in coffee, milk in tea and pancakes and waffles when I have them - maple syrup and damn the consequences.


----------



## Anthaas (Feb 9, 2017)

I occasionally add the Monin sugar-free caramel syrup to coffee - I have a Nespresso machine so it tastes very coffee-shop like. I prefer my coffee short and strong, though.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 10, 2017)

The Monin sugar free syrups are supposed to be very good.  I can't vouch myself I'm afraid, can't abide the taste of artificial sweetener so I either just take the hit and have the sugar in lower quantities (one pump of syrup) or avoid it altogether.  I use maple syrup in porridge, just a teaspoon, no better than sugar I just like the taste more


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 10, 2017)

I use the Monin sugar free syrups all the time. I sometimes use them in my porridge to add a bit of flavour too.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 10, 2017)

My OH got me some different ones to try, not tried them yet, but they were only £3.99 for a big bottle from TKmaxx


----------

